# WinCC über OPC mit TwinCAT



## Jok (12 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin absoluter Anfänger in WinCC und muss eine Kommunikation von TwinCAT über OPC mit WinCC flexible erstellen. Ich hab hier im Forum ähnliche Beiträge gesehen, wurde daraus aber nicht wirklich schlau
Diese Kommunikation soll rein virtuell ablaufen, das heisst es wird kein reales Panel benutzt, nur eine Simulation. WinCC, Twincat und der OPC-Server befinden sich auf einem PC

PC : Windows XP Service Pack 3
Meine TwinCAT Version ist : v2.11.1539
Meine WinCC Version ist : WinCC Flexible 2008 SP2 Upd10
Als OPC Server verwende ich den Beckhoff-OPC-Server
Als Panel benutze ich das MP 277 10" Key


Ich konnte meine TwinCAT Konfiguration in den Server einbinden, und dort werden auch alle Variablen erkannt. Eine Änderung der Werte (0/1) in TwinCAT wird vom OPC-Server erkannt, was schonmal sehr gut ist.

WinCC erkennt den OPC Server, und ich kann alle WinCC Variablen mit meinen TwinCAT-Variablen verknüpfen.

mein Problem ist das ich bei gestarteten WinCC-Simulator die Prozesswerte beliebig ändern kann, aber diese Änderungen nicht bei TwinCAT ankommen.


Hat einer eine Idee woran das liegen könnte ?
Kann es sein das die Kommunikation gar nicht funktionieren kann wenn man kein reales Panel angeschlossen hat?

Vielen Dank Schonmal


----------



## Jok (16 Mai 2011)

Hi, habs selber hingekriegt, hier meine Vorgehensweise :
TwinCAT OPC Server
- Installation des TwinCAT OPC Servers
Einstellung des TwinCAT OPC Servers :
- Unter I/O PLC1 wählen
- “AutoCfg” : Option 7 oder 8 wählen (Link to generic TwinCAT Symbol File)
- Die beim Übersetzen des TwinCAT PLC Programms entstehende tpy. Datei unter „AutoCfgFile“ einfügen
- Den im TwinCAT System Manager angegebenen ADS Port einstellen (z.B. 801)
- Die ADSNetID einstellen (TwinCAT System Manager -> Zielsystem wählen)

WinCC
- Unter „Kommunikation -> Verbindungen“ OPC auswählen
- Als OPC Server „BECKHOFF.TwinCATOpcServerDA“ wählen
- Unter „Kommunikation -> Variablen“ als Verbindung OPC wählen
-  Unter „Symbol“ die Variable des TwinCAT PLC Programms wählen

Starten der WinCC-Runtime
Starten des TwinCAT OPC Clients
TwinCAT Variablen beobachten :
- Rechtsklick -> New Server Connection
- Als Server TwinCATOpcServerDA wählen
- Rechtsklick ->New Group -> Rechtsklick -> New Item -> zu beobachtende Variablen auswählen
WinCC Variablen beobachten :
- Rechtsklick -> New Server Connection
- Als Server OPC.Siemens.WinCC wählen
- Rechtsklick ->New Group -> Rechtsklick -> New Item -> zu beobachtende Variablen auswählen

Muss jetzt halt die beiden Server über einen Linker verbinden, das funktioniert aber einwandfrei


----------

